# Deer Ammunition



## Hunter_58346 (May 22, 2003)

Anybody else having trouble finding ammo??? Devils Lake is out of all popular calabers.


----------



## doubledroptine08 (Feb 8, 2009)

was at walmart today and they were all out of 270 and a few other calibers. :sniper:


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Hmm...let's see. Scheels and other stores have had signs up for the last YEAR talking about the ammo shortage. I was in Scheels and Cabela's last night with some hunting buddies who were in town to get some last minute supplies, and I could NOT believe the number of people in there ticked off because they couldn't find the ammo they wanted---THE NIGHT BEFORE THE SEASON! Badmouthing the stores and workers isn't gonna fix the problem.

People need to be more prepared I think. :eyeroll:


----------



## Arkie (Jan 14, 2009)

Just my opinion, but I think the wrong people were voted into office! People are worried about there 2nd ammendment rights being stripped. Stockpilers are feeding the shortage. This kinda sucks for people like us tryin to find ammo to hunt with. Hopefully people will wake up and vote a little wiser next election.

This ad (opinion) was paid for by all the brave men and women who have shed there blood for this wonderful country of ours. GOD BLESS THEM ALL!!!


----------



## doubledroptine08 (Feb 8, 2009)

im not bad mouthing anybody i am just saying. i am not one of the people who have to get shells the nite before. i was jsut suprised that places were out of such popular calibers. :sniper:


----------



## Colt (Oct 25, 2007)

Did you even sight in your rifle yet?


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

lol


----------



## beaverskins (Mar 11, 2009)

you mean you have to sight your rifle in, i thought you just put the scope on and went hunting  ........hahahahaha joking


----------



## Hunter_58346 (May 22, 2003)

Devils lake just got in 31 boxes of 270 and will have 100 .243 tomorrow


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

How caqn people go from one season (last year) to the next with out having shells for their gun?

What would they use if a war were to break out, sling shot?

 Al


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

I don't have a problem finding ammo, when I run low I reload some more. 

Well, ecept for my 308 168 grn match ammo, that I order by the case direct from Black Hills. I won't tell how much I have on hand though. 

I mean, one box, that's all I keep on hand, one 20 round box. Yeah that's it, one box.  8)

:beer:

huntin1


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

just going down to the dungeon as my wife calls it to roll some more. Running a little low on varget though and will have to start searching agin. will never buy another round of factory ammo agin.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Yeah I agree that is another reason why I started reloading this last year.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

alleyyooper I guess some just like to have a club that is a horable club. Me I am so glad I have been reloading for so long it is not funny. have you seen the cost of 338LM factory ammo? I am loading it for a buck a shot. Oh yeah a AR30 makes a very bad club but an perfect rifle to hit stuff super hard at 1,000 yds.

Chuck Norris was what Willis was talkin' about.


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

Arkie said:


> Just my opinion, but I think the wrong people were voted into office! People are worried about there 2nd ammendment rights being stripped. *Stockpilers are feeding the shortage.* This kinda sucks for people like us tryin to find ammo to hunt with. Hopefully people will wake up and vote a little wiser next election.
> 
> This ad (opinion) was paid for by all the brave men and women who have shed there blood for this wonderful country of ours. GOD BLESS THEM ALL!!!


I actually thought it was the deer drivers that were feeding the storage. When a group of hunters does a drive and shoots 40 times at 3 deer, there goes two boxes of shells.
If people actually were PATIENT and WAITED for a standing shot, you could carry over a box of shells for several seasons.
Oh...and as a side note...just because a deer doesn't DROP when you shoot doesn't mean you didn't hit it. Do any deer drivers actually follow up their shots?! We saw two wounded deer this weekend that ran by after they were pushed and shot at. Watched the hunters shoot and when the deer kept running, they just kept right on walking. 
Makes you uke:


----------



## bornlucky (Jul 24, 2007)

I think it has to do more with inventory management than hoarding. Retail stores are managing their inventory very closely these days. No department manager wants to carry over inventory on a seasonal item for another 11 months. It happens with Christmas items, too. As a rtailer, you have to guess how much demand there will be for a certain item. Sometimes, you guess wrong.
If you snooze, you lose.


----------



## Arkie (Jan 14, 2009)

bornlucky said:


> I think it has to do more with inventory management than hoarding. Retail stores are managing their inventory very closely these days.


To my understanding ammo suppliers are running at max load ie: Remmington is running 3 shifts 7 days a week to keep up with demand. My local police department (100+ cops) have a hard time finding ammo, and when I go to gun shows (I try to go to every single one that comes here) ammo is going out the door as fast as they can bring it in. Wal-Mart's ammo shelves look like they are going out of business, empty. I'm 10 minutes from there home office! You would think they could keep there shelves here full! I live in one of the ******* capitols of the world, I love Arkansas dont get me wrong. But, everyone *here* seems to think the more you stockpile the better. I call "the sportsman's guide" a mail order catalog and they are out of most common rounds that I am after. Not to mention, look at the price of ammo now vs 1-2yrs ago.

Have you been to a Bass Pro (Springfield MO/ KC MO) or a Cabellas (Kansas City, KS) Lately? You are lucky to get a person to help you due to all the gun sales.

NSSF reports a dramatic increase in NICS background checks. This is the background check required of anyone buying a gun through a licensed gun dealer.

*My point is*, if you find the round you need out there, on or off season don't shop around, buy it for future use.

Hey Duckslayer, I agree with you for the most part. But trust me, in my neck of the woods I know guys that have more ammo stored than most armories. The sad thing is they will never be able to use it all.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Same thing goes for primers and other reloading supplies you use. I am lucky I bought 5000 small rifle primers two years ago. I have about a couple thousand left while many are looking for some to buy.
My local gun shop now is rationing, so one buyer doesn't come into the store when a shipment comes in and buy it all. You can by two bricks each of pistol, small rifle and mag rifle. shot gun primers seem to be holding their own on the shelves even now with the approch of muzzle loader season just 19 days away.

I have 200 hundred rounds of 308, 7mm 08, 30 30, 32 win special, 
I have 500 rounds of 243 and 220 swift.
Only 100 rounds of 300 win mag because I really need to get a new trigger for it.
I have a couple thousand rounds in the blocks waiting for bad weather to sit down and load up.

 Al


----------

